# qmail SPFBehavior not working properly it seems



## csptra (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello,

I am running netqmail - spamcontrol.  (I'm sorry, I dont know what else you will need, and I dont want to post a ton of random configs, nor I'm not sure I can)

We have SPFBehavior set to 3 which is supposed to reject messages when matching Received-SPF:fail.  However, it seems that sometimes it rejects and sometimes it doesn't. Does anyone know of any way to add additional logging so I can find out why this behavior is occuring?

Thanks


----------

